# Mano robotica... ayuda con motores paso a paso



## Soy del electrotecnia (May 3, 2010)

Mano robotica... ayuda con motores paso a paso
Saludos, soy estudiante tecnico electronico.
estoy con un proyecto de una mano robotica, tengo una complicacion con los que seran los tendones de este proyecto. estos son uno motores de paso a paso, que es el sistema de las disqueteras, que mueven el cabezal del aparato... deseo hacer un sistema de control con un integrado que capture en su entrada los movimientos de un encoder, de un lado a otro, giro de un lado a otro, pero no se que integrado lo permite.

Sinceramente nesesito consejo, deseo hacer eso, con un mando con cable y los encoder son las que permitiran hacer que la mano se cierre, la manera de aplicarlo me encargare yo, solo pido un poco de ayuda para saber el metodo de gobernar el motor, y apenas pueda concluilo subire el proyecto haber si les gusta, 

de ante mano gracias.


----------



## lubeck (May 3, 2010)

Yo creo que tienes ser un poco mas especifico en tu proyecto.....
con un integrado esta difícil.... mmmm...con PICs, busca el tema...microcontroladores...
encoders? Motores a Pasos? no seria mas fácil Servos....
los encoders no te permitirían cerrar nada... los encoders son un dispositivo para determinar una posicion....
y los motores a pasos tienen la propiedad de posicionarse donde tu lo desees... 
gobernar un motor a pasos con el  L297 y L298... en fin... yo creo que deberias estructurar bien tu proyecto... e irte como los motores "paso a paso"....
sube un dibujo de tu proyecto...plano o algo asi...
y seguro alguien te puede ayudar...
ve este tema....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interface-brazo-robotico-steren-k-680-a-25750/
Saludos...

AGREGO:
Encontre este link que te puede servir...
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://mech.vub.ac.be/teaching/info/mechatronica/finished_projects_2005/PICROCK/l298drv.gif&imgrefurl=http://mech.vub.ac.be/teaching/info/mechatronica/finished_projects_2005/PICROCK/Electronic.htm&h=554&w=875&sz=10&tbnid=kGP_acTTkiA4-M:&tbnh=92&tbnw=146&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dl297&hl=es&usg=__7bLKZi2qMW4yqdqDPT5KsD8RLco=&ei=-FXfS4SXI4a6swPNlPDbBg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAw


----------



## karl (May 5, 2010)

puedes controlar un motor a pasos con un ULN2803 si tiene 5 cables, si solo tiene 4, como los de las disquetteras que he desm... armado necesitas un puente H entero, algo como el L297D.
un encoder te serviria para ver si "ya dio el paso" el motor, y con un poco de suerte y mucho trabajo, para armar un circuito de control con un montón de compuertas logicas.
lo más facil es usar un PIC, PICAXE o similar para calcular los pasos, y una interfaz de potencia en forma de un L297D (recomiendo el D porque el B no tiene diodos de proteccion, lo que implica mas trabajo al armarlo)


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2010)

excelente explicacion karl... nada mas.. un pequeño detalle que a lo mejor se te fue...
el puente H no seria el L298?....


----------

